# [EVDL] Looking for dc motor rebuild kits (Tommey Reed)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am rebuilding dc/ac motors and having a hard time finding windings for them.
I have a 8in advance dc motor needed to be repair and need the field windings for the armature, the commutator is just fine.
Does anyone know where to order rebuilt kit for dc motor for EV world?
Its very hard to find any rebuilt kits for Dc motors, I really would like someone point the way to find parts?I need.
Its not hard to rebuild any motor, its just hard to find the parts to do so.

________________________________________________________________________
Check Out the new free AIM(R) Mail -- Unlimited storage and industry-leading spam and email virus protection.
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I'm not an expert, but I don't think they make rebuild kits.
>From what I understand you have to "wind" the coil on the armature, so it
wouldn't be available in a kit anyway.

> I am rebuilding dc/ac motors and having a hard time finding windings for
> them.
> I have a 8in advance dc motor needed to be repair and need the field
> windings for the armature, the commutator is just fine.
> Does anyone know where to order rebuilt kit for dc motor for EV world?
> Its very hard to find any rebuilt kits for Dc motors, I really would like
> someone point the way to find parts?I need.
> Its not hard to rebuild any motor, its just hard to find the parts to do
> so.
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Check Out the new free AIM(R) Mail -- Unlimited storage and
> industry-leading spam and email virus protection.
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


-- 
If you send email to me, or the EVDL, that has > 4 lines of legalistic
junk at the end; then you are specifically authorizing me to do whatever I
wish with the message. By posting the message you agree that your long
legalistic signature is void.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A motor shop should be able to get the complete spare parts kit from any 
motor manufacturer. You will not be able to order these spare parts it from 
the manufacturer yourself, unless you are a motor repair shop or dealer.

You can get a complete ADC rebuilt parts from evparts.com.

My local motor shop happen to be a GE dealer, so they order me a GE spare 
parts kit from the GE Industrial Sales Division in Southfield, Michigan.

My spare parts kit included everything in the motor housing which is the 
armature, armature coils, main field coils, brush holders and comm field 
coils.

It depends on what you want to do, if you only need one dc main field coil 
to be repair which is just a straight wound. They have winding machines that 
count the number of turns of wire it takes off the field core and then turns 
on the same number and size of wire on the core. It sometimes cheaper for 
one unit, unless you want to gut the whole motor housing.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter VanDerWal" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 12, 2007 4:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for dc motor rebuild kits (Tommey Reed)


> Ok, I'm not an expert, but I don't think they make rebuild kits.
> >From what I understand you have to "wind" the coil on the armature, so it
> wouldn't be available in a kit anyway.
>
> > I am rebuilding dc/ac motors and having a hard time finding windings for
> > them.
> > I have a 8in advance dc motor needed to be repair and need the field
> > windings for the armature, the commutator is just fine.
> > Does anyone know where to order rebuilt kit for dc motor for EV world?
> > Its very hard to find any rebuilt kits for Dc motors, I really would 
> > like
> > someone point the way to find parts?I need.
> > Its not hard to rebuild any motor, its just hard to find the parts to do
> > so.
> >
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> > Check Out the new free AIM(R) Mail -- Unlimited storage and
> > industry-leading spam and email virus protection.
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
>
> -- 
> If you send email to me, or the EVDL, that has > 4 lines of legalistic
> junk at the end; then you are specifically authorizing me to do whatever I
> wish with the message. By posting the message you agree that your long
> legalistic signature is void.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

